# Tempt Your Fate game - Bad Fates



## Rikki

I thought it would be a good idea to compile everyone's ideas into one thread. I know that ideas have been asked for numerous times this year and I'm sure this topic will come up several times next year...this way we can point people to one thread with all the stunts we've come up with. Since all the parties are close at hand or already over I thought there might be some new ideas from people who are playing the game this year.

Here's what I've got so far:
1.	Beg the person to your left to spank you.
2.	Have someone give you a uni-brow with a pen/marker or makeup pencil and leave it for the rest of the night.
3.	Imitate another party-goer and have everyone guess who you are.
4.	Receive a wedgie from the person on your right.
5.	Serenade someone.
6.	Be the servant of the last player until the next person tempts fate.
7.	Do the Thriller dance until you can convince 5 people to join you.
8.	Drink a beer while doing a hand stand.
9.	Wear your underwear on the outside of your clothes (or on your head) for an hour.
10.	Get everyone’s attention and lead a sing along to the Addam’s Family theme song.
11.	Attempt to seduce the person to your right.
12.	Show us your stupidest “human trick”.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

oooh you're evil! 

We are only having 6 "bad" fates:

Sing "the itsy bitsy spider" and do the hand gestures.
Solo dance to the Monster Mash 
Eat chocolate covered ants
Eat a chocolate covered cricket (OMG one has the leg sticking out!)
Eat a too-realistic gummy mouse
Compose a halloween haiku (may be timed... I have a stopwatch)

We don't want to go too far this year as it's the first year we're doing this, but next year...


----------



## IshWitch

I wish I would've tried a game like this last Saturday at our party, that would've been fun!


----------



## Rikki

Here's a few more that one of my guys came up with:

1. Silently pantomime your favorite horror character until someone guesses who you are.
2. Come up with a porn star name for yourself that gets majority approval.
3. Call a friend who’s not at the party and convince them that Kid Rock is there.


----------



## katprat

Here's my list of bad fates so far:

Slave to the next person who talks to you for 5 minutes
Get a singalong going to the Flintstones theme song
Take a mystery shot
Eat a mini-cauldron of something gross looking
Go outside and howl at the moon
Be hog tied or handcuffed for 5 minutes
Chug a beer
Laugh maniacally
Do the limbo by yourself without a limbo stick
Do not talk for 5 minutes. Do not explain if anyone asks.
Walk through house saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" like Jack Nicholson for 2 minutes.
Read the palm of someone you don't know.
You must act like a zombie for 5 minutes
Do an interpretive hula dance - with no music - for 1 minute
Impersonate the person you came with
Sing everything you say for 5 minutes.
Act like a rodeo cowboy for 1 minute. Make sure you yell "yeehaw" a lot.
Do a Halloween rap right now until the crowd tells you to stop.
Attempt to bite the neck of the person your came with.
Handcuff yourself to the person to your left for 15 minutes
Get on all fours and howl like a werewolf.
Hitch a piggyback ride on someone. 
Breakdance 

My problem is coming up with GOOD fates! Can anyone share their ideas for these??


----------



## llondra

For Bad Fates:

* Dance the Monster Mash like Frankenstein would. "Ungh! That's good!"
* QUACK! You're a duck, so act like one. With feeling, baby!
* Practice the art of being a vampire by stalking your victim dramatically. (from... um, the other thread... sorry, can't remember whose idea this was)
* Sing along with Madonna because she's always in vogue.
* I love you and you love me, won't you sing... like Barney
* Why just dance? When you can RIVERDANCE!
* Nevermore will you linger in obscurity. Give a poetry recital.
* Make the very best fish face you can. The very best.
* Don't be caught without the soul for getting down. Get down - 'cause this is Thriller!
* Ehhhhh! Macarena
* Come on, Scooby Doo. Sing the theme song in Scooby's voice.
* Because a mime is a terrible thing to waste... be a mime in a box.
* Go ahead. You know you want to. Take a little turn on the catwalk.
* Get everyone's attention and lead a sing-along of the Addams Family theme. (from Rikki)
* Who's a little tea spout? YOU'RE a little tea spout! Sing the song WITH hand gestures (from Frankie's Girl)
* Say "Rubber Baby Buggy Bumpers" 5 times really fast while patting your head and rubbing your stomach.


For good fates, I have an assortment of inexpensive items (small liquor bottles, specialty candy, Halloween trinkets, etc.) On each of the good fate cards, I put a little something from a collection of mis-fortunes, Onion horoscopes, and Despair.com. Guests who get a good fate will get to pick their prize.

Some of the good fate "mis-fortunes":

* You have a big future somewhere in a galaxy far, far away.
* Help! I'm trapped inside a balloon factory! ( the fate slips will be inside balloons... har-di-har)
* Avoid large, heavy objects traveling at a high rate of speed.
* Now is not the time to try something new.
* The stars will be on vacation next year.
* By the end of the week, you'll be the nation's foremost expert on muskrat attacks, industrial glue mishaps, and rare Egyptian curses.
* The early worm is for the birds.
* Always remember that you are unique. Just like everybody else.
* One word. Zombies
* You've never been good with technology, making an unstoppable robot army especially difficult for you to handle.


----------



## djsmackmackey

we did a tempt your fate game, and it was pretty great! It's after 4 am, and the last people just left. The only problem we had was with another game, where we had gold coins for people to buy dares. One person didn't do any dares, but convinced the early leavers to give their coins, so they won without having done anything. Kinda made the people who did do them feel cheated, so I'm gonna go get some prizes for them tomorrow. They were such great sports, they don't deserve to be screwed over like that.


----------



## Becka382

I love all of these ideas so far. I am doing this game for the first time this year. I esp love the scoop for poop idea. LOL I have always wanted to make a cake in the NEW liter box, so this gives me a better insitive to make one now. And make people scoop for the tootsie rolls and baby ruths inside and eat them. Just love that! 

I dont have to many other ideas of my own. I plan on having my music played on a karokee machine, so I figured I would make one of the bad fates where they have to sing a song on the microphone.  Still thinking of more, if I come up with any, I will share.


----------



## mayhem.mama

The big thing at our house is the auction!! It's tough to get adults to play games and like it so we have everyone play for monopoly money. This year we're also going to do good fate/bad fate and have the good fates be prizes and play money.

After a couple hours we do an auction of about 10prizes. We wrap the prizes in similar craft paper so people don't know what they're bidding on. We mix in cool prizes (gift certificates, lottery tix, cute stuff like a sumo wrestler table top game ) and we have crappy prizes (homemade geico money character, inflatable cat, pizza hut coupon) and the last auction is the auction to take somebody's prize. 

This is a good one for mixed adult and kid parties. The littlest kid really gets into it and loves bidding! it's so cute.


----------



## Buzzard

Bad Fates:
-We made (2) of the bad fates "hand cuff" fates. This way, the first person to get the "hand cuff" card will have to wait until the other is chosen & then those two people will be handcuffed together for 15 minutes.

-We made (2) cards pudgy bunny cards. This way, the first person to get the "puggy bunny" card will have to wait until the other is chosen & then those two people will have to compete in a pudgy bunny contest in front of everyone.

-Shotgun a beer & get as many party goers as you can to join you

-Put on the funny hat or wig (provided by your host) & wear it for the next 30 minutes

Good Fates:
-We use prizes for the good fates


----------



## tgoodman

*Bad Fates!*

Thanks to all the people here for sharing ideas, photos, suggestions, etc.! Our party is this Saturday and this forum has helped tremendously! We are having up to 80 people (Yikes! What was I thinking! Ha ha!).

We plan to play Tempt Your Fate with the following bad fates plus a couple of others we saw suggested here on the forum:

You _kill _me! Fake strangle the nearest person you've never met before!

It's a _howling_ good time! Go to a window and howl at the moon!

Silly _goose_! You tempted fate and now you must goose someone of the same sex standing nearest to you!

You're _possessed_ by the ghost of Elvis! Sing a little bit of "Hound Dog" to 
ward off his evil spirit!

Till _death _do you part! Get on your knees and propose marriage to an unrelated person standing to your left!

_Spanks_ for playing! Beg the person on your right to spank you!

_Death _becomes you! Fall down and play dead for 30 seconds while the crowd counts down!

_Stranger _things have happened… ask a stranger their name, occupation and what color underwear they're wearing and announce the answers for everyone to hear! (EX: "This is Mary, she's a secretary and she's wearing blue underwear!")​


----------



## fallendarkangel

My party is this Saturday and I am planning on playing this game as well. One thing that I am doing that I dont see listed is Wasabi Peas! If anyone has had them then they know what they taste like!LOL You can find them in Wal-Mart but this will surely be a bad fate.


----------



## tgoodman

I've never had Wasabi Peas but that sounds like a good "bad" fate! LOL! My fates went over REALLY well and the guests had more fun with Tempt Your Fate than I even anticipated. We had 20 balloons altogether and we actually had people HOPING for a bad fate and not a good fate! Ha ha! This is just the BEST Halloween party game ever and it will be a staple of my parties from now on. This forum ROCKS!


----------



## kermizery

We do the truth or dare balloons at parties, so for halloween we made trick or treat balloons. same concept but the tricks are dares and the treats are treat bags filled with candy, little liqour bottles etc. we do however have a consequence bottle. the bottom shelf tequila bottle! if someone declines a dare they do a shot from the consequence bottle! so much fun!!


----------



## JahRah

What great ideas everyone!! I stole many so I thought I should contribute something back. Here are a few "bad fates" that we're doing at our party this weekend.

- Do your best 20 - 60 second strip tease or sexual dance. 
- You cannot use pronouns for the next hour (e.g., I, you, he, she, etc) , if you do, take a drink each time. 
-Act out the following charade until someone guesses it. "Dawn of the Dead" 
- Get everyone's attention and tell them the answer to the following question:
Where is the weirdest place you've fantasized about or actually had sex. Choose the weirdest of the two to share.
- Get everyone's attention and tell them the answer to the following question: 
Of all the sexual role play characters (e.g., nurse, officer, etc). Which one turns you on the most?
- Get everyone's attention and tell them the answer to the following question: 
If you had to have sex with one professor at this university, which would you choose?


----------



## BevAnn

wow, there are many great ideas here - compiling my list as I read along...!!

I did actually come up with one of my own-

Talk like a pirate for 15 minutes, aarrgg matey!


----------



## madammorrible

Talk in the third person for the rest of the night.
When talking to people ask "is that your final answer" before saying anything.
Sit down in the middle of the room and speak to no one for 10 mins. Offer no explanation.
Do the thriller dance until you get 4 people to join you. You are not allowed to tell them why or how many people. You can only ask people to join.


----------



## JasonM

This game went well last year.

I'm working on new bad fates.

We should collect our ideas and post some more.

Highly popular as a game.


----------



## holla!ween

AMAZING! I was looking for a game that I could do some a lot of people throughout the whole party. Thanks for the ideas! Keep them coming...


----------



## JBfromBS

Yeah, Holla! it is a great game. We have played it the last few years and it really keeps the party going. I was gonna take a break from it this year so I could "schmooze" more and mingle, but had too many requests to do it.

Some bad fates we do are making the "fatee" do special dances in front of the group. For example, we have a Halloween tutu they have to wear and do a ballet; a Sombrero, serape, and Maracas (and a Sombrero to lay on the floor) and they must do the Mexican Hat Dance; they must wear a Grass skirt, leis, shell bra and do a Hula; pick 5 of their friends and do YMCA (we have costumes for the Cowboy, Construction Worker, Indian, Policeman, Biker, and Sailor).

We have about 15 costume/song combinations and everybody really gets a kick out of the dances.


----------



## psox16

Rikki said:


> Here's a few more that one of my guys came up with:
> 
> 1. Silently pantomime your favorite horror character until someone guesses who you are.
> 2. Come up with a porn star name for yourself that gets majority approval.
> 3. Call a friend who’s not at the party and convince them that Kid Rock is there.


I don't know about anybody else, but I laughed hysterically at number 3. Still chuckling at it now.


----------



## krissibex

This is the BEST game ever, my guests love it and i had over 100 fate cards and ran out quickly. 

I had my first halloween party last year and found something about this game online, might of even have been on this site. So I made up an excel spreadsheet with about 100 fates (some duplicates) and put them in a jar that sat in a large round cylinder (got at Hobby Lobby). 

In that i put water and dry ice and it fogged up so people reached into what looked like a crystal ball to draw their fate. It was a HUGE hit. This absolutely made my party last year and people talked about it for months and are begging me to do it again this year. 

I made sort of a creepy area for it (here it is in the day without the black lights and fog in the crystal ball)










I printed the fates out onto stickers that stuck to playing cards. This year i will print them to actual thick paper as with the mist and everything the stickers slowly started to peel off the cards










I gave prizes out to the people that collected the most cards. It got so crazy. I will never have another party without this fate game!!

Here are some of the fates i have .. wish i could copy and paste excel easier:

You have tempted fate & fate wants you to cheat, use this card to steal 5 cards from the person with the most fate cards 

You have tempted fate & fate is disappointed in you, you must chung the next glass of beer in place of someone at the beerpong table

You have tempted fate & fate has frowned upon you, take one Jack'O'Lantern Shot immediately 

You have tempted fate & fate wants to turn things upside down - go OUTSIDE and do a handstand in front of everyone. If no one claps or you cannot do a handstand, you must take a VooDoo Blue U shot. If you do not try, this card goes to the 1st person who does

You have tempted fate & fate has found a use for U - U must name 6 classic horror movie monsters to the crowd, if you cannot or the crowd is not pleased, you shall do a shot of their choice. Other party-goers shall be the judge.

You have tempted fate & for this you shall be punished, take one of EACH Jello shots DEVILS, DEMONS, MONSTERS BLOOD, BLACK WIDOW & ZOMBIE-FIED 

You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name all 7 Deadly Sins or you shall do a shot of Jack-O-Lantern. Other party-goers shall be the judge.

You have tempted fate & for this you shall be punished, take one ZOMBIE-FIED Jello shot

You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name 3 infamous real-life serial killers to the crowd or a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.

You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, how do you kill a werewolf? If you are wrong, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.

You have tempted fate & fate shall judge thy bravery, go into the bathroom, turn out the light, look at the mirrior & yell BLOODY MARY, 3 times. Party-goers must wait outside the door & be able to hear you say it, you must do a shot of Jack-O-Lantern if you can't & find someone that can do it in your place

You have tempted fate & for this you shall be punished, take one PURPLE PEOPLE EATER Jello shot 

You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, what keeps away vampires? If you are wrong, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.

You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name 4 zombie movies. If you cannot, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.

You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name 5 vampire movies. If you cannot, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.

You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, what is the name of the board game that let's you speak to dead spirits? If you cannot name it, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.

You have tempted fate & fate enjoys laughing at you, go find the person with the scariest costume & pinch their ass. You are the judge of which you think is the scariest, it cannot be your spouse or significant other 

You have tempted fate & fate & fate wants you to have more fun, you must choose a party-goer to do a jello shot of any kind with you. The party-goer cannot refuse unless they are DD

You have tempted fate & fate enjoys laughing at you, you must convince another party-goer to wear something from YOUR costume around for 15 mins 

You have tempted fate & fate finds you amusing, you must sing or hum a classic halloween movie theme for everyone to hear. Before you begin, you must announce that everyone must listen & you cannot stop until people guess the movie you are singing

You have tempted fate & fate sees potential in you, within 10 mins scare another party-goer or you must come choose another fate card. The party-goer must cry out or scream to be successfully scared. Whomever you scare, must then draw a fate card of their own (I kept becoming the victim of this one and having to draw my own dang fate cards LOL)

You have tempted fate & fate has cursed you with an evil spell where you stand, you must run out the garage door, around the beer pong table 2 timee all while clapping the entire time to be rid of this evil spell.

You have tempted fate & fate sees potential in you, you must immediately go out & smack the asses of every player currently playing beer pong, if you fail, you must choose another fate card 

You have tempted fate & fate has found you to be a good minion. Convince 3 different people to immediately take a fate card. If you cannot convince 3 people, you must do 3 Jello Shots

You have tempted fate & fate is feeling romantic, you have to hug the person with the cutest costume. You are the judge of which you think is the cutest, it cannot be your spouse or significant other 

You have tempted fate & fate has always hated you, you are banished to the graveyard (front yard) & must kneel & pray by each grave before returning 

You have tempted fate & fate will bring you shame, you must flash some goodies to the beer pong crowd, Women may flash: leg, belly, ass or cleavage to the crowd & Men may flash: Ass, belly or chest hair to the crowd 

You have tempted fate & fate finds you amusing, you must sing or hum a classic halloween movie theme for everyone to hear. Before you begin, you must announce that everyone must listen & you cannot stop until people guess the movie you are singing 

You have tempted fate & fate wants you to suffer, you are not allowed to drink anything alcoholic for 15 mins. If a party-goer catches you drinking, they are allowed to give you a nuggie or wedgie as punishment READ CARD ALOUD 

You have tempted fate & fate enjoys mixing things up, U are hereby commanded to immediately go to beer pong & take the turn of the next person playing. The player MUST allow you their turn, if you make the shot, you will take their place for 3 more turns 
You have tempted fate & fate wants you to get LUCKY, you must announce to everyone to watch as you must makeout with your date/spouse for 30 sec. The crowd must count. If you are single, you MUST find another SINGLE person for a quick kiss on the lips

You have tempted fate & fate forgives you, you may refuse to do the next fate card you draw, however, you must find someone to do it for you

You have tempted fate & fate shall make you punish others, you shall curse this fate to someone who did NOT complete their fate previously. You keep the card but they must perform a dare of your choosing. If NO ONE has NOT performed their fate you do/owe nothing 
You have tempted fate & fate shall expose you, you must go & annouce to all the party-goer's what color your underwear is. If you do not, you will suffer a Jack-O-Lantern shot

You have tempted fate & fate wants you to steal, you must steal an accessory off someone's costume within 10 mins and set it on the fate's table. If you are caught, you will do a shot chosen by the person you tried to steal from 

You have tempted fate & fate shall expose you, you must go & annouce to all the party-goer's an embarrassing story from your past. If you do not, you will suffer a Jack-O-Lantern shot. If the party-goers do not believe or enjoy your story, draw again

You have tempted fate & fate shall reward another, give 4 of your fate cards to the 4 people playing beer pong 

You have tempted fate & fate seeks to humiliate you, you must immediately go out & ruin 1 shot of someone playing beer pong. You cannot choose who, it must be done as soon as you get into the garage & you must not warn anyone of what your're about to do

You have tempted fate & fate enjoys laughing at you, go find the person with the funniest costume & bring them a PUMPKINHEAD shot & they must chug it. You are the judge of which you think is the funniest

You have tempted fate & for this you shall be punished, you shall do one beer bong from the evil skull immediately 

You have tempted fate & fate has asked you to be evil, you must choose a fate or dare of your own & the person that drew a fate card immediately before you, must perform it. If they do not, they must take a jello shot. You keep this fate card if they cannot do it

You have tempted fate & fate shall be lenient, please bring this fortune to Little Dead RidingHood for a treat (I have some fun little prizes) 

You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, you must walk up & try to tell each person at the party their 1st name. If you do not know or cannot say everyone's name, you must do a Jello shot chosen by the first or only person you could not name

You have tempted fate & fate likes things naughty. You must kiss (on mouth or cheek) someone of the same sex but you may not ask them first 

You have tempted fate & fate wants you to be more social. You must dial one friend or family on speaker to the crowd & tell them that they are missing the best party ever


I have more but those are enough to add to the list already here. 

PS if it was on this site someone had this idea last year ... THANK YOU!!


----------



## Monsoon

Krissibex...that version is awesome. how did you get the cards to not be in contact with the water/dryice mix. Did you have them ring a bell or something when they pulled a card?? I have a divided house party (inside and out) and I worry about folks knowing if someone pulled a quiet card...or did that not matter for you? and what were the instructing signs on the table?


----------



## holla!ween

How did you make those spiderwebs?They are so long! Is it a specific brand or material? Because all the ones I have bought don't stretch like that.


----------



## krissibex

Well if you can kind of see in my pic of the "crystal ball" there's a smaller glass thing that i set the cards in. I have it raised up even higher with another glass container not shown. 

I think i'm going to have to do something different this year cause i'm using mist makers instead of dry ice (the cry ice was a pain to keep coming in and putting in the water) and the mist makers splash a bit more water around so i'm thinking i'll just set the cards poking all the way out of the crystal ball .. it takes away the fearful look of people having to reach into a mist filled ball not knowing what they are grabbing at which was really funny to watch people do last year but i dont want the cards to get soaking wet. 

I have a divided house party too .. this is in my dinning room and people are usually in my kitchen, living room, out back or in the garage so I had 2 pieces of instuctions printed out and put on the table .. sorry not sure if you can see it or not in the pic .. 










But it basically said that 2 or more people have to be present with you when you draw a card. People got really into it and I saw them dragging other people in with them all night to be "witness" so it seemed to work out really well. I'm sure as the night went on a considerable amount of cheating ensued LOL but putting those instructions on the table clearly and saying to them as people gathered to watch the first people draw cards caught on. In the end you'll be fine and its not the end of the world but yes LOL i didnt want people over there picking out easy ones or just stealing cards (i gave a prize to the person with the most cards, this helps people get brave and draw them and do more and more)

Here's what it said on the signs (I saved the words on an excel sheet from last year) LOL i'm so sad. 

_Are You Daring Enough To Tempt Fate?
Take ONE Card And Read Aloud

You Cannot Draw A Fate Card Unless At Least 2 Other Party-Goers Are Present With You
By Drawing A Fate Card, You Are Agreeing To Perform What Fate Is Asking Of You, Do Not Draw Unless You Intend To Perform YOUR FATE

Whomever Has The Most Fate Cards At The End Of The Night Shall Win A Prize, Keep Your Fate Cards!​_


Monsoon said:


> Krissibex...that version is awesome. how did you get the cards to not be in contact with the water/dryice mix. Did you have them ring a bell or something when they pulled a card?? I have a divided house party (inside and out) and I worry about folks knowing if someone pulled a quiet card...or did that not matter for you? and what were the instructing signs on the table?


----------



## krissibex

holla!ween said:


> How did you make those spiderwebs?They are so long! Is it a specific brand or material? Because all the ones I have bought don't stretch like that.


The green ones (black light glow in the dark) were from the spirit store i believe. But i got the same stretchiness from ones at the $1 store too ... they just didnt have the glow in the dark ones. 

I found that at first they didnt seem to go very far but the more you work it around you'll be surprised that it will stretch really really far. That glow in the dark was maybe a 300 one? 

I used an 800 one to stretch across my living room in the pix below and you cant quite tell from the pix but my living room is fairly big and it just engulfed the room and once it was night and with my black and orange lights it just made the party. I used tacks to secure it in most places and you just keep pulling out strands and strands so it gets thinner and thinner and can stretch. I kept thinking i had stretched it to its max and then found another little piece that could go further.


----------



## BrahmaBabe

I love it!!!! We are doing the TYF game too and are using a "Saw" theme...saying things like...The Master Puppet is not pleased with you, you must do....whatever...
I love your bad fates...we'll be stealing some of those suckers (but with flip cup instead of beer pong)!!!!


----------



## krissibex

BrahmaBabe said:


> I love it!!!! We are doing the TYF game too and are using a "Saw" theme...saying things like...The Master Puppet is not pleased with you, you must do....whatever...
> I love your bad fates...we'll be stealing some of those suckers (but with flip cup instead of beer pong)!!!!


OHHH great idea I love it. That's an idea to maybe do a new "themed" one every year .. hmm i may try that next year. 

Yes yes steal away .. i have a bunch more too and even grabbed some other ideas from people on here. This is the best forum EVER lol

Seriously i swear i got this tempt your fate idea from someone on here .. i wasnt a member of the forum last year but i swear it was here i saw it and i would LOVE to shake that person's hand because beyond all the decorations, food, drinks .. people loved the Fate game the most so i cant take credit


----------



## BrahmaBabe

Well I sure hope people at my party like it (1st party I am throwing besides the wedding...wedding pics in profile)...I am nervous...our age range varies from 22 yrs to over 55...


----------



## krissibex

BrahmaBabe said:


> Well I sure hope people at my party like it (1st party I am throwing besides the wedding...wedding pics in profile)...I am nervous...our age range varies from 22 yrs to over 55...


omg your wedding looked GREAT!!! Everyone on here got married on halloween it seems like  i didnt but we did move into our house on halloween so that's an anniversary i suppose

Yes last year was my first party too and i was nervous and i built up the Fates game with people .. anytime i saw them or would randomly text them saying "be ready to test fate" LOL got them all excited and they came to the party all wanting to see what it was about and in the end it was just fun. You'll have a blast 

The people I'm offically inviting are from ages 23 to mid 30's and we're doing things like beer pong and voodoo quarters and stuff like that which i did last year and wondered would this be too "college kids" lame for the mid 30's folks or even the late 20's (me) but people really enjoyed it and having stuff like this and the fates and stuff gave people things to watch and do instead of having to just mingle or chat be their only option. 

I invited a few of the neighbors right around me but a lot of neighbors just sort of wandered over too and the oldest were in their 60's LOL and they were fine. Just watched us and chatted so it was fine. As long as you have somewhere for people that dont want to join in on the drinking games or that stuff to sit and talk or hang out and watch they seemed fine with that.


----------



## BrahmaBabe

Hmm..okay - that makes me less nervous...and thanks for the compliments on the pics! I think we are doing everything for the party that we didn't or couldn't do for the wedding...and going a little black light crazy...That's a good idea about letting people know about tempting their fate..I'm gonna start doing that RIGHT NOW!


----------



## krissibex

BrahmaBabe said:


> Hmm..okay - that makes me less nervous...and thanks for the compliments on the pics! I think we are doing everything for the party that we didn't or couldn't do for the wedding...and going a little black light crazy...That's a good idea about letting people know about tempting their fate..I'm gonna start doing that RIGHT NOW!


Yeh i went black and red light crazy too but people loved it. Yes building up the fates thing was fun. People would go nuts demanding to know what it was and others would just laugh and lovingly roll their eyes at me and loved that i was into it so it was fun. I'd post something about it on Facebook and when saying goodbye to people over the phone every now and than so it was fun

Built it up so when people arrived they all wanted to do it and it wasnt like "so that's that thing over there?" and no one bothered with it

Good luck!


----------



## printersdevil

My party is also spread out in numerous places (living room, kitchen/dining area, front porch area, screened back porch and the back yard. The kids all end up in the bedrooms watching vids or playing games. 

We played Tempt Your Fate last year. I also wanted to know when someone was doing this. I hung a door knocker on the back door with a wonderful graphic that I found on here that explained the game. When someone wanted to play they went to the knocker and pushed the button. It was one of those skeletal looking hands and it would move and knock and was very loud. It really drew everyone's attention to the event.


----------



## printersdevil

Krisselbex, am I understanding this correctly. The people did the game for the fun of it and did not get a prize or trick for actually playing. The bigger prize came at the end for the one who had the most game cards? 

I really like this idea. Money is tighter this year for me and I have spent a lot on new props and will still have more expense on food and beverage. I have cut back on prizes this year. I was very, very liberal with them last year. I have been stressing about this since everyone liked this game and played it often last year.

I think this would be a great way to make my shift. I also can see the potential for changing the format of Tempt Your Fate each year.

I LOVE THIS FORUM and its creative members.


I would love to find a witch knocker to use at my Be WITCHY party.


----------



## madammorrible

I LOVE the idea of a prize to the one who gets the most cards! Did you give any good fates out at all? If so, what would you give? Any "no fates"? I was thinking of maybe handing out raffle tickets in exchange for fates. Maybe one ticket for a bad fate and two or three for a good fate and just raffle off a big prize at the end?


----------



## krissibex

printersdevil said:


> My party is also spread out in numerous places (living room, kitchen/dining area, front porch area, screened back porch and the back yard. The kids all end up in the bedrooms watching vids or playing games.
> 
> We played Tempt Your Fate last year. I also wanted to know when someone was doing this. I hung a door knocker on the back door with a wonderful graphic that I found on here that explained the game. When someone wanted to play they went to the knocker and pushed the button. It was one of those skeletal looking hands and it would move and knock and was very loud. It really drew everyone's attention to the event.
> 
> Krisselbex, am I understanding this correctly. The people did the game for the fun of it and did not get a prize or trick for actually playing. The bigger prize came at the end for the one who had the most game cards?
> 
> I really like this idea. Money is tighter this year for me and I have spent a lot on new props and will still have more expense on food and beverage. I have cut back on prizes this year. I was very, very liberal with them last year. I have been stressing about this since everyone liked this game and played it often last year.
> 
> I think this would be a great way to make my shift. I also can see the potential for changing the format of Tempt Your Fate each year.
> 
> I LOVE THIS FORUM and its creative members.
> I would love to find a witch knocker to use at my Be WITCHY party.


It started off everyone doing it because they were all fasinated with it and it was fun and they wanted to do what everyone was doing and then as the night went on there were like 5-10 people going nuts with it trying to get the most because they wanted the prize .. i'm thinking of making a tiny "I tempted fate" trophy because i know some of my guests just want the bragging rights for anything. But yeh it started off people doing it because they saw others doing it and it was fun and my things are like too horrible

That knocker is a GREAT idea .. i'm trying to think what i can do for this in a similar manner. Hmmm

Yes the bigger prize came at the end last year and was just an AMC gift card for $20 and i also picked up some fun little things because i had a few cards that told them fate smiled on them and to go to me for a prize .. so there were also non-bad fates LOL. 

But yes i thought i'd have to push people do to the Fates or something but they really took to it and some of my fates involved the person who drew the card finding someone to take the next card or things that drew people into it

So yes, i agree if money is tight just have an overall prize for whoever collected the most cards. Although be warned, not sure if you keep or recycle your cards for the next year but if you do this people will hold onto their cards to prove they won them and at the end of the night you're handed handfuls of cards someone had been keeping in their super hero costume underwear all night LOL true story .. but i print mine out new again each year so it wasnt an issue for me




madammorrible said:


> I LOVE the idea of a prize to the one who gets the most cards! Did you give any good fates out at all? If so, what would you give? Any "no fates"? I was thinking of maybe handing out raffle tickets in exchange for fates. Maybe one ticket for a bad fate and two or three for a good fate and just raffle off a big prize at the end?



Oh that's a cool idea .. the raffle tickets! The only "good fates" i put in there were maybe 3 "go to freddy (i was freddy last year) for a prize" but you made me think that i'd like to add more ... i did have some that you got to kiss someone or spank someone's butt LOL but i guess that's not always good haha.


----------



## StreetScream

WE DID THIS LAST YEAR and it was HILARIOUS!!! They did it with the microphone through the PA so we could all hear the phone call. One of the funniest moments of the night.



psox16 said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but I laughed hysterically at number 3. Still chuckling at it now.


----------



## dixiemama

I have an idea I think would work. I haven't played out all of the bugs yet but sounds fun in my head! "Match Makers" (for lack of better name). Have a bucket with pictures of famous horror movie victims and one for famous murderers (write move on paper too). Let the ladies draw from the victims and the men from the murderers. In the beginning of the party have everyone wonder around trying to find their match. Take a minute to get to know that person if you don't already. And at some point during the night, you will be asked to give your best dramatic display while playing out the infamous murder scene from the movie. That's all I got. What do you think?


----------



## krissibex

dixiemama said:


> I have an idea I think would work. I haven't played out all of the bugs yet but sounds fun in my head! "Match Makers" (for lack of better name). Have a bucket with pictures of famous horror movie victims and one for famous murderers (write move on paper too). Let the ladies draw from the victims and the men from the murderers. In the beginning of the party have everyone wonder around trying to find their match. Take a minute to get to know that person if you don't already. And at some point during the night, you will be asked to give your best dramatic display while playing out the infamous murder scene from the movie. That's all I got. What do you think?


What a creative idea!!! Who are you going to do do you think? Like Freddy and Nancy ... and Michael Meyers and Laurie?


----------



## dixiemama

*Murder match maker game*

I was thinking all of them! I Googled horror movie images and got pics of Michael Myers and Jamie Lee Curtis, Jason Vorhees and "some dumb girl" LOL. I did enough for 30 people (15 movie pairs). Some of the victims were anonymous so i labled them with the Movie - Vicitim - "some dumb girl" or "random fat guy" and stuff like that! haha. I just have to figure out what happens if the numbers are lopsided and someone doesn't have a counter-part? Maybe that person can play out their murder scene on whoever they want then? Ideas?


----------



## lilwitch

I love the idea of the fate game, but I'm wondering....how did you fix it so that peeps didn't get burned on the dry ice?


----------



## krissibex

lilwitch said:


> I love the idea of the fate game, but I'm wondering....how did you fix it so that peeps didn't get burned on the dry ice?


I used dry ice last year and this year i went and got those "mist makers" from the Spirit store. It was $20 but i just cant be bothered with the dry ice again this year. It got annoying having to go put it in every 30 mins or something. 










What i did with the dry ice was submerge it in a little bit of water at the bottom of this bowl thing and the smaller almost square glass container held the fate cards. The smaller glass container was lifted up on a little platform thing (sorry i cant believe i dont have pix of this) so that it was well out of the way of the water and dry ice. But the dry ice mist blew up over the cards and out. You'd reach in and the cards tops would be just a few mm's below the big bowl opening. So unless they completely pushed the fate cards aside and reached down into the water, they wouldnt get near the dry ice. I did let people know there was dry ice in there and to just grab cards also. 

But i recommend doing the mist maker if you can, cause i think it costs about the same as a large block of dry ice and you can use it every year and dont have to worry about replacing the dry ice all night.


----------



## iwishiwasrich

Hi all!! I have a question? I am having anywhere from 50 to 75 people. This is a combined party so Im really not sure!! How many good/ bad fate card would you do for this many people? I want people to get involved but I dont want a card for everyone. thanks


----------



## iwishiwasrich

kriss how dose this mist maker work? could you put it in a culdren and then the cards in with it??


----------



## tgoodman

*Number of fates*



iwishiwasrich said:


> Hi all!! I have a question? I am having anywhere from 50 to 75 people. This is a combined party so Im really not sure!! How many good/ bad fate card would you do for this many people? I want people to get involved but I dont want a card for everyone. thanks


We had 51 people last year and had 20 "fates" with 10 bad and 10 good. The good fates were lottery tickets, small bottles of liquor, and candy filled inside Halloween drink coozies the guests could actually USE during and after they left the party. I hate giving prizes that aren't practical. LOL! 

The thing is, I don't want the game to consume the party. So, with 50-75 people, if you had TOO many cards, that's all you'd be doing all night. Once the first few people tempted their fate last year, we had a rash of people want to do it all at once and it took up just enough time at the party to keep it fun & interesting without becoming monotonous.


----------



## iwishiwasrich

tgoodman. Thanks. This helps a lot!! I already have 10 scrach offs, but maybe I can use them for something else.


----------



## krissibex

iwishiwasrich said:


> Hi all!! I have a question? I am having anywhere from 50 to 75 people. This is a combined party so Im really not sure!! How many good/ bad fate card would you do for this many people? I want people to get involved but I dont want a card for everyone. thanks


WOW that's a lot of people. You can do a lot of duplicates. Last year i had 100 fate cards and maybe 20-30 people and they ran out. People just loved them and they didnt consume the party in a bad way at all. People loved being able to go mix around and do some beer pong, chat with people and stuff like that so it was something that people went and chose at their leisure but i didnt have to do anything to keep it running and a lot of the fates were fun quick things like they had to come out and name 5 movie monsters or they just automatically had to do a jello shot or they have to go do the Bloody Mary thing in the bathroom. I have like 10 cards just making them do jello shots and duplicates like them having to steal something off someone's costume without getting caught .. like the flower out of the clowns hat or something and place it on the fate table and they would then tell the person who's item was stolen its on the fate table and they need to now go draw their own fate card. 

But if you want to only do a few for just a few people you can do that too. I think someone mentioned they only do 10 good and 10 bad fates. You can certainly do that and then maybe only the people that get there first get to do it. 

I have a list of 130 fates on an excel sheet if you change your mind and want them


----------



## iwishiwasrich

Kriss, yes I would love to have them. Just let me know where to find them. Im still not sure how we are going to play. But both ways are awesome.. Last year people just got real f-ed up and that was it. There was nothing to do. So this year we have a fun house disco room, ice luge, test your fate game and a bon fire. Its such a shame that im doing all this for my FRIENDS party!!


----------



## tgoodman

Kriss, I'd love to get a copy of your fates list too! I'm always looking for new, original fates!


----------



## Freakmeout

Kriss, I'd love a copy of your fates too! I've only got about 30 so far, so any help would be great!!!! Thanks!


----------



## tgoodman

krissibex said:


> But if you want to only do a few for just a few people you can do that too. I think someone mentioned they only do 10 good and 10 bad fates. You can certainly do that and then maybe only the people that get there first get to do it.


We had 20 ballons scattered all around the living room with the 10 good and 10 bad fates inside. It took about 2 hours for all of them to be gone. My fear with having too many "bad" fates is that people wouldn't risk playing if their chances of "winning" weren't that good. By seeing other people win frequently, it increased the participation, in my case. However, it kind of depends on what your "good" fates are. Mine were gift packages with lottery tickets, etc., and it could get expensive with too many.


----------



## krissibex

Freakmeout said:


> Kriss, I'd love a copy of your fates too! I've only got about 30 so far, so any help would be great!!!! Thanks!


Yeh, PM me your email address and I'll send it out to ya 



tgoodman said:


> We had 20 ballons scattered all around the living room with the 10 good and 10 bad fates inside. It took about 2 hours for all of them to be gone. My fear with having too many "bad" fates is that people wouldn't risk playing if their chances of "winning" weren't that good. By seeing other people win frequently, it increased the participation, in my case. However, it kind of depends on what your "good" fates are. Mine were gift packages with lottery tickets, etc., and it could get expensive with too many.


 Oh i like the idea of the balloons!! nice!


----------



## Whistlepig

*Slight twist on the Fates game*

Hey Haunters,

I'm considering a twist on the Fates game and wanted some feedback. 

We tried the Fates game last year with mixed results. We used helium balloons with the fates inside. The guests were given a wooden dowel with a push pin glued to the end and asked to tempt their fate. Unfortunately, there didn't seem to be a lot of interest in the game, except when someone else was playing. I guess no one really wanted to risk being silly in front of the crowd. 

This year to encourage participation, we're adding another part to the game. I'm going to put glow-in-the-dark Halloween Silly Bands (yes, Silly Bands) in the balloons along with a fate. If you get a fairly easy fate, i.e. take a shot, you'll get one or two silly bands in the balloon. If you get a worse fate, i.e. dance The Macarena in front of everyone, you'll get 4 or 5 bands. The Silly Bands will end up being currency for later in the evening. If you don't complete the fate, you don't get the bands.

At the end of the night, we're going to use the bands to raffle prizes. The more bands you have, the more entries you get for prizes. We're just going to jot down names on slips of paper for each band you have. We're hoping this will encourage people to want to 'tempt their fate' and keep people around the whole evening in hopes of winning a prize.

We had thought about an auction for the prizes, but we thought the raffle was a little more 'luck of the draw' and with less of a chance of hurt feelings.

We're really hoping this is enough of a spark to get the game going. Last year we had a lot of great feedback. Everyone loved the idea of it, but I think they were all just a little shy and concerned about having to do the Thriller Dance in front of everyone.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tgoodman

Whistlepig said:


> Hey Haunters,
> 
> I'm considering a twist on the Fates game and wanted some feedback.


I like the concept, but, from my own experience playing with about 50 people last year, it seemed the immediacy of the reward was key in encouraging people to play. If they chose a "good" fate, they were rewarded immediately with a gift pack that included 2 one dollar lottery tickets. Everyone loved those lottery tickets, as they were worth $3200 if they won. All my friends are greedy money-mongers! LOL! Even the shyest of guests played to get a crack at the lottery tickets.

I think only you can decide, given the specifics of your party, the attendees, etc., what will work and what won't. But, for my crowd, I don't think the bands would work because there's no real incentive if (a) they don't know what the prizes are and (b) there's no guarantee of winning a prize. Plus, people come and go... some come for 2 hours and leave and some stay all night. You may not be able to depend on the fact that everyone will be around at the end of the evening to participate in the raffle.

Just my 2 cents! I DO think your idea is a clever twist on this wonderful game!


----------



## Whistlepig

Actually the good fates have prizes along with the silly bands. We're giving out horror movie DVDs and lottery tickets. But we'll probably only give one band with a good fate, since they already got a prize. We're really just trying to overcome the risk of the bad fates by offering the possibility of additional prizes.


----------



## jeflanne

First, Krissibex, I really want that list. It will be very helpful. Second, we did this last year and it was a great hit. We had about 50 people. Here are my learnings from last year. 

1. Have 2x the bad fates as good fates. we went 1 for 1 last year and there weren't enough bad fates.

2. We had two occassions where we did the fates. We didn't do them all night. We basically had two 20 minute sessions. This way, everyone came to watch and it wasn't overbearing.

3. Some fates worked and some failed miserably. We had someone read the poem fate. He was in a speedo and it was awesome. On the flip side, someone had to be a slave for the host (me) and it was boring. 

4. Customize the fates. Know your audience. Some people are duds and some people are awesome. Have the host draw the fate. If you don't think it was a good one for that person, draw again.


----------



## krissibex

jeflanne said:


> First, Krissibex, I really want that list. It will be very helpful.


Did i send the list to you? Sorry i got tons of PMs for it and just sent it out to people this morning. Wasnt sure if you were one of them. If not, PM me your email address 




jeflanne said:


> 3. Some fates worked and some failed miserably. We had someone read the poem fate. He was in a speedo and it was awesome. On the flip side, someone had to be a slave for the host (me) and it was boring.
> 
> 4. Customize the fates. Know your audience. Some people are duds and some people are awesome. Have the host draw the fate. If you don't think it was a good one for that person, draw again.


 

I couldnt agree more, i tried to do fates that people could do quickly and be done with and just have fun with them. A lot of them happened without me even seeing them but other people talking about them or as i'm telling people i'm doing a party this year they are all telling me about a fate they did that i missed. But in the end it's fine, i dont have to witness every fate, that would get exhausting but people diffinately had a lot of fun with it

I also agree about the know your audience, as anyone who has seen my fate list knows, there are quite a few "inside jokes" on there about doing something to a certain party guest just because i know that guest will go nuts when someone has to do it to them and i also know that my guests will do just about anything, within reason, so i can put things that they'd be ok to do but it depends on your guests really and if you put too many out-there type things, people wont want to draw fate cards. 

Also, i'd always go draw one every now and then because people loved that i had to do my own fates (heaven help me LOL)


----------



## Piggles

Sorry, but can I ask how the game actually works? how do people get to pick the fates out in the first place?


----------



## krissibex

Piggles said:


> Sorry, but can I ask how the game actually works? how do people get to pick the fates out in the first place?


There are a bunch of different ways to do it but basically your guests are given or draw or pop a balloon to get a fate card. I have my guests draw from a crystal ball 

The cards have different things on them .. good fates (you win a prize) or bad fate (take a jello shot) and some people have little things that add to it like you have tempted fate and fate is angry, take a jello shot. Or others have "the fate you are dealt is as follows: take a jello shot" So however you want to phrase it. 

The person who draws the fate then has to perform it. My fates usually have things on there saying if they dont perform it they have to find someone who will or take a shot, their choice. 

Some people hand out prizes at the end for the winner (I know i do, i thought i'd have to entice people to play but they loved it and went nuts prizes or not)

Some people use it as the main party game where people all read their fates together and everyone watches as they do them or something. For me i usually leave the instructions about not drawing unless 2 others are present and most my fates instruct them to perform the fate in front of the crowd of people so its like something done in the background. People are playing beer pong and chatting and hanging out and the fates game is going on in the background and we're all abruptly reminded of it when someone runs into the room and flashes their underwear at everyone and runs away laughing that "oh nice fate" LOL

does that explain it?


----------



## Piggles

Oh brilliant, thanks so much for explaining! I understood the forfeit bit but wasn't sure how it gets started off so that's explained it all perfectly! :0) he he


----------



## LivingDeadGuy

*Everybody post your bad fates so we can share the wealth!*

I'll go first. Most of these I got from other people, some I made myself.

You are mummified! (Stand and be wrapped with toilet paper.)


-- You develop a hunchback and one short leg for the next 5 mins!


-- You become a Zombie, and develop an appetite for Brains. Drink a brain hemorrhage shot!


-- DO NOT READ ALOUD! You become a cat for the next 10 minutes. Do not explain if asked about your behavior.


-- Select three people at random and accept a Truth-Or-Dare from each.


You are a slave for 30 minutes to the next person who hugs you 

Get a singalong going to the Flintstones theme song

Take a mystery shot

Go outside and howl at the moon

Be hog tied or handcuffed for 5 minutes

Chug a beer

Laugh maniacally

Do the limbo by yourself without a limbo stick

Do not talk for 10 minutes. Do not explain if anyone asks.

Walk through house saying "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" like Jack 
Nicholson for 5 minutes.

Read the palm of someone you don't know.

You must act like a zombie for 5 minutes

Do an interpretive hula dance - with no music - for 1 minute

Impersonate the person you came with

Sing everything you say for 5 minutes.

Act like a rodeo cowboy for 1 minute. Make sure you yell "yeehaw" a lot.

Do a Halloween rap right now until the crowd tells you to stop.

Attempt to bite the neck of the person your came with.

Handcuff yourself to the person to your left for 15 minutes

Get on all fours and howl like a werewolf.

Hitch a piggyback ride on someone.

You kill me! Fake strangle the nearest person you've never met before!

It's a howling good time! Go to a window and howl at the moon!

Silly goose! You tempted fate and now you must goose someone of the same sex standing nearest to you!

You're possessed by the ghost of Elvis! Sing a little bit of "Hound Dog" to 
ward off his evil spirit!

Till death do you part! Get on your knees and propose marriage to an unrelated person standing to your left!

Spanks for playing! Beg the person on your right to spank you!

Death becomes you! Fall down and play dead for 30 seconds while the crowd counts down!

Stranger things have happened… ask a stranger their name, occupation and what color underwear they're wearing and announce the answers for everyone to hear! (EX: "This is Mary, she's a secretary and she's wearing blue underwear!") 

You’re the Star of this Trek! You must talk like William Shatner (Captain Kirk) for the next 10 minutes!


----------



## Alwzdreamy

*What a great game!*

I'm definately doing this at my party this year. I'm afraid people will go of into small groups so this will keep them coming back to a central location. I love this idea.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Question, I want to do this at my party this year. Would I have them pick a card at certain times of the hour? Or let them pick cards all night long What has been your best experience regarding how or when to pick cards.


----------



## krissibex

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Question, I want to do this at my party this year. Would I have them pick a card at certain times of the hour? Or let them pick cards all night long What has been your best experience regarding how or when to pick cards.


This will only be the 2nd year i've done it but last year it worked really well to have my guests do all thru out the night whenever they wanted. As the first people arrived I sort of encouraged them to go over and do it then but people then did it on their own and kept going back all night. A prize for the most cards and prizes as part of the cards helped that greatly

If you look on the thread others have shared how they hand out cards at the beginning of the night and such rather than having people be able to do it all night. I have only done the all night route so i cant say which is best i guess. 

I did like how i didnt have to bother with my fate cards .. like check that people are doing them or make everyone stop to take one at a certain time. but that's just me


----------



## tgoodman

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Question, I want to do this at my party this year. Would I have them pick a card at certain times of the hour? Or let them pick cards all night long What has been your best experience regarding how or when to pick cards.


We had balloons with the fates inside - 10 good and 10 bad; they were untethered and left on the floor in a corner of the room. The only issue I had doing the game with about 50 people was a rash of people all wanting to do it at the same time right at the beginning. But, we had that onslaught, then, it tapered off nicely such that we were able to spread the fun out over a couple of hours. It scared me, though, when that group of people all wanted to do it at the same time cause I thought, "Crap... the game's gonna be over in about 15 minutes!" but it didn't turn out that way. I'm a fan of letting this game just evolve naturally, but, you could also incorporate a specific song or sound effect, or other "rule", such that play only occurs at certain times. It certainly helped that people were MORE willing to play when they found out lottery tickets were a portion of the prizes in the "good" fates.


----------



## tgoodman

LivingDeadGuy said:


> I'll go first. Most of these I got from other people, some I made myself.


Here's a few more "bad" fates I'll use this year that are original or modified from other suggestions:

1. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery! Imitate one of your party hostesses!

2. Invade a stranger's space and stare right in their _face_! No smiling, no laughing, no talking for a count of 20! Success changes your fate & 1 lottery ticket awaits!

3. Your panties in a wad? Try these… (hand them a pair of granny panties to wear for 10 minutes).

4. _When A Stranger Calls_ was a scary movie, but you shall call a friend on speaker phone and tell them you're at the most awesome Halloween party ever!

5. You never forget your first… hug a stranger in the room who looks _most like_ your very first love!

6. The _chills_ are alive with the sound of music! Hum a classic horror theme until someone guesses the associated movie/TV show it's from!

7. Alcohol upon the breath and a field sobriety test you get! Seek out a law enforcement officer in the crowd & undergo a field sobriety test! (We have many cops in attendance at our party!)


----------



## abutrflykiss4u2

*tempt your fate bad fates*

Anybody have any new bad fates for this year?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Our TYF game will be consuming unknown drinks (some will get shots of alcohol others will get pickle juice, hot sauce,etc.) But after reading all the good Bad fates you all have come up with I know we just have to add them to our to do list...I think it will go perfect with Nekked Bowling game(from an earlier thread).Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## offmymeds

I added a few trivia questions to mine this year like name 3 Stephen King movies, 3 rules from Zombieland etc...and went to dollar tree and picked up a few things in the toy section. A big pair of gold sunglasses and they have to wear those and do an Elvis impersonation, one of those joke glasses with the nose and they have to tell everyone a joke, grass skirt and coconut bra and they have to do a hula dance....you get the idea. I try not to embarrass anyone too much. And I'm using a spinning wheel, same concept though as tempt your fate. Everyone had so much fun playing it last year and wanted to do again just a make it a little different.


----------



## JasonM

Currently working on my list, close to a close to final draft... 5 good, 12 bad and 5 undecided... which is a new concept that i like where the player will have to match a challenge (albeit once that will require effort) that he needs to win favor of the crowd and can go "either way". I'll be posting it soon.

No posts since 1 month ago? People! For shame! Share your fates!


----------



## dixiemama

*Test your fate ideas*

For the bad fates, I used the 7 deadly sins. If you drew a bad fate you had to commit a sin such as greed, by taking something from someone in the party or collecting certain objects from as many people as possible (necklaces, scarves, ect). The sin of Love, they had to kiss someone on the cheek, ect. It was a lot of fun. The good fates were Love, Wealth and 5 others I can't remember off hand, where they won related prizes if they got those. Maybe that will help


----------



## printersdevil

I hope you remember the other deadly sin things you used and also the good fates. I like that idea


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

hey guys! So i have been through several of these pages and just have not found out how the tyf works lol as in i'm thinking of doing the balloons but how would guest go to do this i know when one is popped you hear it but how does the order of this work? do you have sessions? what if 5 people want to do it at a time ect? i was thinking of putting a sound effect on our play list and that way when we hear it we know its time? but how would one chose who is going to tempt their fate?! please help and i am probably making this harder than it is


----------



## jasruby

ALOT OF AWESOME IDEAS on this forum...

I'm new to this game...I was thinking of kind of a combination of the ideas posted so far. I am going to have 60 fate filled balloons. 25 good fates and 35 bad fates. I will start the party off having one person pop a balloon and the balloon will have a fate inside. Good or bad, after the fate will have something telling that person to select the next person. Something like "after you have finished your fate choose another person to tempt their fate, make sure they haven't already played." This will allow the game to be played kinda automatically without too much time or attention from me. I guess if I see the game stalled and nobody playing I'll find some willing friend to pop another balloon. With 60 balloons the game should last a while...right? 

For good fates I would write something like "you have tempted fate and fate sees great fortune in your future...take this to the bartender for a scratch lottery ticket." We also have some nice scented candles and I was thinking "you have tempted fate and fate sees a bright future for you, take this to the bartender for a candle." We have some other little gifts for people that I'll have to come up with some saying for. (T-Shirts, liquor bottles, etc.)

For bad fates (other than the great ideas mentioned so far here) here are a few I might be selecting from:
Kiss a stranger
Dance on a table/bar
Sing "I’m a Little Teapot", complete with motions
Moon the crowd
Flash the crowd
Tell the person closest to you something you don’t like about them
Give someone a lap dance
Talk dirty to a stranger, with no introduction
Lick someone’s ear
Lick someone’s eyelid
Receive a hickey
Lick someone’s bellybutton
Carry someone around the room
Beg someone to spank you
Demonstrate your favorite sexual position
Take off your shirt
Take off your bottoms
Blow a raspberry on someone’s stomach
Lick someone’s nipple
Be tickled
Kiss someone’s ass
Lick someone’s palm
Suck someone’s toe
Have a moustache drawn on you
Have a uni-brow drawn on you
Rub noses with someone
Trade clothes with someone
Imitate someone & have someone guess who you are
Kiss 5 people
Wear a kick-me sign
Play patty cake with someone
Suck on someone’s fingers
Make up a short rap and sing it to everyone
Say to a stranger, "I am the god/goddess of love and am here to help you"
Receive a wedgie
Arm wrestle someone
Dance like a stripper
Lick the floor
Do the macarena
Do a cartwheel
Do a handstand
Yodel
Make on obscene phone call
Take a shot of ketchup
Take a shot of syrup
Burp the alphabet
Burp
Burp your name
Do a stupid human trick
Dance like a ballerina
Bark like a dog
Hop around the room
Moonwalk across the room
Break dance
Do the robot dance
Wear a toilet paper turban
Make a toilet paper tube top and wear it
Eat a packet of ketchup
Blow in somebody's ear
Try to itch your armpit with your big toe
Pick your nose and eat it
Draw a face on your ass
Suck your thumb and cry like a baby.
Do 5 pushups.
Do a death scene
Sing a nursery rhyme
Tell us your best joke
Make a classic prank phone call (ex. Is your fridge running? Than you'd better go catch it!)
Do the can-can
Keep an ice cube down your pants till it melts
Try to put your feet behind your head
Go around the party and make a fish face to 5 people

Just some ideas...(I can't take credit I found most of them by searching for truth or dare ideas.)


----------



## rosella_au

BewitchingHalloween said:


> hey guys! So i have been through several of these pages and just have not found out how the tyf works lol as in i'm thinking of doing the balloons but how would guest go to do this i know when one is popped you hear it but how does the order of this work? do you have sessions? what if 5 people want to do it at a time ect? i was thinking of putting a sound effect on our play list and that way when we hear it we know its time? but how would one chose who is going to tempt their fate?! please help and i am probably making this harder than it is


If you want your guests to watch as someone tempts their fate, then it sounds like you're on the right track with the sound effect and sessions. Depending on your friends, you could just explain what the sound effect means then its up to whomever wants to play to join in, that way it doesn't seem compulsory and if someone wants not play that round, they can contiune with other aspects of your party. As for who is "chosen", you could do it a few different ways. Have a spinner ala' Twister/Spin the bottle to choose from the particiants, or simply ask for volunteers. The first 5 or so (depending on how many fates and how long your sessions go for) can tempt their fate then the session is over. Or what about a sign up list like at karaoke


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

rosella_au said:


> If you want your guests to watch as someone tempts their fate, then it sounds like you're on the right track with the sound effect and sessions. Depending on your friends, you could just explain what the sound effect means then its up to whomever wants to play to join in, that way it doesn't seem compulsory and if someone wants not play that round, they can contiune with other aspects of your party. As for who is "chosen", you could do it a few different ways. Have a spinner ala' Twister/Spin the bottle to choose from the particiants, or simply ask for volunteers. The first 5 or so (depending on how many fates and how long your sessions go for) can tempt their fate then the session is over. Or what about a sign up list like at karaoke


Thanks so much great ideas!! either would work maybe i could do a bottle spin and use the bottle of poison for thos who dont do their fate must take a swig w their own glass lol no need to spread germs around now lol


----------



## boogybaby

all these ideas sound really great!! but... im having a halloween party for a bunch of teens, mostly girls around 14-16 yrs old. soooo we cant have any drinking or sexual fates of coarse.

can you all help me think of silly and fun fates and a few embarrassing fates thrown in???


----------



## bluestarpixel

Sorry if this is posting twice.... still trying figure out how to respond to posts!

boogybaby,
I'm with you! I am also trying to come up with bad fates that are "clean". I actually went back to page one on this topic to dig through all the suggestions and here is what I was able to compile so far for bad fates that I personally liked:

*Sing "I'm a little Teapot" with gestures
*Act like a Zombie for 5 minutes
*Get on all fours and howl like a werewolf
*Sing everything for 5 minutes
*Talk like a pirate for 5 minutes
*Sing "Itsy Bitsy Spider" with gestures

There were others like "Don't talk for 5 minutes" or "Stand in the corner for 5 minutes" but this is a party and that didn't seem very fun to make someone do that! Some were around making them wear a funny piece of clothing or hair piece. But everyone is already going to be dressing up for my party so I don't see how that would work out. Although I may try to find one of those long fake noses and have somewhere wear that for 5 minutes as one of the bad fates. That would be pretty funny! Also a lot of them suggested doing some of these acts for like 30 minutes but since this is the first time I'm trying this game out with my friends 5 minutes seems like a better time to go with.

It seems like most were saying to do more bad fates then good but I'm having a hard time coming up with more than what's on my list above so in addition to "good" and "bad" fates I'm also doing "Fate Tests Your Knowledge" and am throwing in Halloween Trivia questions. If they get it right then they will be put into a drawing for prizes. 

Here are some of the Test Your Knowledge Fates I am doing. Most of them are pretty easy...
*Name 3 Vampire Movies
*What is a Male Witch Called
*The Name Dracula Means What
*Name the Bad Guy from Nightmare on Elm Street
*What Keeps Vampires Away
*Name the 7 Deadly Sins
*Name 3 Horror Movies
*How Do You Kill a Werewolf

So I guess you could say I have more good fates (if you count the knowledge fates) then I do bad fates.

But I'm still unsure on how many fates I should have total. So for those of you who have played this in the past how do you figure that out? Do you do like 2 for every 1 person you have coming? One post said something about having 50 guest but had only 30 fates total. Luckily I'm going very light on my party this year and have only invited about 15 people and would like to give everyone a chance to play at least once.

Have you had any issues with one person playing more than their fair share?


----------



## jakiedoodle

we had a much easier time coming up with bad fates than good ones also!!
Some of our "good" fates involve the person "finding" their prize.... such as "Fate has chosen to be KIND to you... You will find your prize in a green goblet that holds the Queen's morning brew" and we'll put a gift card in my green coffee mug in the cabinet.
Another one is: "Fate has chosen to be KIND to you: Go visit with the Evil Jester OR the Queen, pay a compliment to whomever you have chosen, and you will receive 15 coins.
My bf is going to be an Evil Jester and I'm an Evil Renaissance Queen....therefore the jester and queen references. LOL Also, we are playing the coin game too....so some of the good fates involve receiving more coins for their collection! 

some of our bad fates: "Fate has chosen NOT to be kind: to ward off evil, you must have someone draw a uni-brow on you and wear it for the next hour." (with an eyebrow pencil) 
"Fate has chosen NOT to be kind: To ward off evil, you must start a sing-a-long to the theme from the Brady Bunch."
"Fate has chosen NOT to be kind: To ward off evil, you must reply to everything said to you with “Yeah, whatever” for the next 3 minutes."
"Fate has chosen NOT to be kind: To ward off evil, you must sit on the floor and sing your ABC's all the way through 3 times....(in a kid voice)"
"Fate has chosen NOT to be kind: To ward off evil, you must Eat a chocolate covered cricket" (they will THINK that's what it is...but it really won't be a cricket LOL)
"Fate has chosen NOT to be Kind: To ward off evil, you must fake sneeze for 3 minutes"
"Fate has chosen NOT to be kind: To ward off evil, you must Try to trick 5 separate people with a whoopie cushion"

We are doing things like that.  Have fun and be creative!!!


----------



## bluestarpixel

Thought of a few more bad fates!!!

Dance Like a Ballerina
Act Out Your Favorite Animal (must be on all fours!)
Do the Robot Dance
Do A Death Scene

And we all love doing exercises!!!
Do 5 Push Ups
Do 5 Jumping Jacks
Do 5 Sit Ups


----------



## boogybaby

so far i have these for the teen party.....

strut around the room and cluck like a chicken and dont forget to flap your wings

rub your tummy and pat your head at same time until croud says stop

sing the Barney song

hold your tongue and say "rubber baby buggy bumper" 5 times fast

go outside and hawl at the moon on all 4's

sing "itsy bitsy spider" and do hand jesters

name 6 horror movies b4 the croud counts to 30

trot around the backyard and say giddy-up horsey and pretend you are riding a horse

be mummified and wrapped in TP by the person standing on your left

act like a monkey for 3 minutes

open your mouth and stick out your tongue and close your eyes and get ready to taste something strange

if someone doesnt do their fate, then this will happen to them lol
wear "im a scaredy cat" panties (walmart $3 ) on your head and hold a sign saying "im an underwear sniffer" and have pic taken with the threat of posting it on FB lol

i still need a lot more!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm still LMAO at some of these! Haven't decided how I'm going to present them, but I'll figure that out shortly. My get together will be at a restaurant and I can only imagine what we'll be able to pull of with strangers there. It's a Witch's Night Out, so every guest will be an adult female dressed in witch attire. Now I've got to find the TYF - Good Fates thread!


----------



## Hollows Eva

ive decided to play this game too. only i think not all my cards should be read out loud -u will see why when u see some of my fates.
ive nicked a few from the forum and also came up with theese:

sing itsi bitsy spider and make NEW hand gestures, 
repeat everything people say to u for the next (..) minutes
say a lovepoem to someone you dont know
grab and item from the box (wich has clothing items, hats etc) and dance to the next song wearing it, and like a robot
drink a shot of ketchup ( we have drinkers and non-drinkers so all the drinking options has to be non alcoholic)
sing (a known easy childrens song) backwards
Go to someone u dont know and tell them an embarrasing storie about ureself.
Go to the bathroom and draw " redrum" on the mirror with the red lipstick from the box. tell noone it was u.
be a stalker of someone u dont know for half an hour -tell noone why
be the servant of someone u dont know for half an hour -tell noone why
Dont speak for the next 15 minutes. dont explain to people why.
Sing a love song to someone, that u didnt come with.

i have less good ones they are mostly get a pressie or make someone else do this and that something like that ( as all the drinks are free)


----------



## punkpumpkin

Buzzard said:


> Bad Fates:
> -We made (2) of the bad fates "hand cuff" fates. This way, the first person to get the "hand cuff" card will have to wait until the other is chosen & then those two people will be handcuffed together for 15 minutes.
> 
> -We made (2) cards pudgy bunny cards. This way, the first person to get the "puggy bunny" card will have to wait until the other is chosen & then those two people will have to compete in a pudgy bunny contest in front of everyone.
> 
> -Shotgun a beer & get as many party goers as you can to join you
> 
> -Put on the funny hat or wig (provided by your host) & wear it for the next 30 minutes
> 
> Good Fates:
> -We use prizes for the good fates


What is a puggy bunny contest???


----------



## punkpumpkin

boogybaby said:


> so far i have these for the teen party.....
> 
> strut around the room and cluck like a chicken and dont forget to flap your wings
> 
> rub your tummy and pat your head at same time until croud says stop
> 
> sing the Barney song
> 
> hold your tongue and say "rubber baby buggy bumper" 5 times fast
> 
> go outside and hawl at the moon on all 4's
> 
> sing "itsy bitsy spider" and do hand jesters
> 
> name 6 horror movies b4 the croud counts to 30
> 
> trot around the backyard and say giddy-up horsey and pretend you are riding a horse
> 
> be mummified and wrapped in TP by the person standing on your left
> 
> act like a monkey for 3 minutes
> 
> open your mouth and stick out your tongue and close your eyes and get ready to taste something strange
> 
> if someone doesnt do their fate, then this will happen to them lol
> wear "im a scaredy cat" panties (walmart $3 ) on your head and hold a sign saying "im an underwear sniffer" and have pic taken with the threat of posting it on FB lol
> 
> i still need a lot more!!!!!


These are great! What did you feed them for the " Taste something strange" ?


----------



## diane of the dark

krissibex.....can i get a copy of that list please


----------



## diane of the dark

krissibex said:


> This is the BEST game ever, my guests love it and i had over 100 fate cards and ran out quickly.
> 
> I had my first halloween party last year and found something about this game online, might of even have been on this site. So I made up an excel spreadsheet with about 100 fates (some duplicates) and put them in a jar that sat in a large round cylinder (got at Hobby Lobby).
> 
> In that i put water and dry ice and it fogged up so people reached into what looked like a crystal ball to draw their fate. It was a HUGE hit. This absolutely made my party last year and people talked about it for months and are begging me to do it again this year.
> 
> I made sort of a creepy area for it (here it is in the day without the black lights and fog in the crystal ball)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I printed the fates out onto stickers that stuck to playing cards. This year i will print them to actual thick paper as with the mist and everything the stickers slowly started to peel off the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave prizes out to the people that collected the most cards. It got so crazy. I will never have another party without this fate game!!
> 
> Here are some of the fates i have .. wish i could copy and paste excel easier:
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate wants you to cheat, use this card to steal 5 cards from the person with the most fate cards
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate is disappointed in you, you must chung the next glass of beer in place of someone at the beerpong table
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate has frowned upon you, take one Jack'O'Lantern Shot immediately
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate wants to turn things upside down - go OUTSIDE and do a handstand in front of everyone. If no one claps or you cannot do a handstand, you must take a VooDoo Blue U shot. If you do not try, this card goes to the 1st person who does
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate has found a use for U - U must name 6 classic horror movie monsters to the crowd, if you cannot or the crowd is not pleased, you shall do a shot of their choice. Other party-goers shall be the judge.
> 
> You have tempted fate & for this you shall be punished, take one of EACH Jello shots DEVILS, DEMONS, MONSTERS BLOOD, BLACK WIDOW & ZOMBIE-FIED
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name all 7 Deadly Sins or you shall do a shot of Jack-O-Lantern. Other party-goers shall be the judge.
> 
> You have tempted fate & for this you shall be punished, take one ZOMBIE-FIED Jello shot
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name 3 infamous real-life serial killers to the crowd or a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, how do you kill a werewolf? If you are wrong, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall judge thy bravery, go into the bathroom, turn out the light, look at the mirrior & yell BLOODY MARY, 3 times. Party-goers must wait outside the door & be able to hear you say it, you must do a shot of Jack-O-Lantern if you can't & find someone that can do it in your place
> 
> You have tempted fate & for this you shall be punished, take one PURPLE PEOPLE EATER Jello shot
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, what keeps away vampires? If you are wrong, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name 4 zombie movies. If you cannot, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name 5 vampire movies. If you cannot, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, what is the name of the board game that let's you speak to dead spirits? If you cannot name it, a jello shot of your chosing shall be your punishment. Other party-goers shall be the judge.
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate enjoys laughing at you, go find the person with the scariest costume & pinch their ass. You are the judge of which you think is the scariest, it cannot be your spouse or significant other
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate & fate wants you to have more fun, you must choose a party-goer to do a jello shot of any kind with you. The party-goer cannot refuse unless they are DD
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate enjoys laughing at you, you must convince another party-goer to wear something from YOUR costume around for 15 mins
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate finds you amusing, you must sing or hum a classic halloween movie theme for everyone to hear. Before you begin, you must announce that everyone must listen & you cannot stop until people guess the movie you are singing
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate sees potential in you, within 10 mins scare another party-goer or you must come choose another fate card. The party-goer must cry out or scream to be successfully scared. Whomever you scare, must then draw a fate card of their own (I kept becoming the victim of this one and having to draw my own dang fate cards LOL)
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate has cursed you with an evil spell where you stand, you must run out the garage door, around the beer pong table 2 timee all while clapping the entire time to be rid of this evil spell.
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate sees potential in you, you must immediately go out & smack the asses of every player currently playing beer pong, if you fail, you must choose another fate card
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate has found you to be a good minion. Convince 3 different people to immediately take a fate card. If you cannot convince 3 people, you must do 3 Jello Shots
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate is feeling romantic, you have to hug the person with the cutest costume. You are the judge of which you think is the cutest, it cannot be your spouse or significant other
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate has always hated you, you are banished to the graveyard (front yard) & must kneel & pray by each grave before returning
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate will bring you shame, you must flash some goodies to the beer pong crowd, Women may flash: leg, belly, ass or cleavage to the crowd & Men may flash: Ass, belly or chest hair to the crowd
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate finds you amusing, you must sing or hum a classic halloween movie theme for everyone to hear. Before you begin, you must announce that everyone must listen & you cannot stop until people guess the movie you are singing
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate wants you to suffer, you are not allowed to drink anything alcoholic for 15 mins. If a party-goer catches you drinking, they are allowed to give you a nuggie or wedgie as punishment READ CARD ALOUD
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate enjoys mixing things up, U are hereby commanded to immediately go to beer pong & take the turn of the next person playing. The player MUST allow you their turn, if you make the shot, you will take their place for 3 more turns
> You have tempted fate & fate wants you to get LUCKY, you must announce to everyone to watch as you must makeout with your date/spouse for 30 sec. The crowd must count. If you are single, you MUST find another SINGLE person for a quick kiss on the lips
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate forgives you, you may refuse to do the next fate card you draw, however, you must find someone to do it for you
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall make you punish others, you shall curse this fate to someone who did NOT complete their fate previously. You keep the card but they must perform a dare of your choosing. If NO ONE has NOT performed their fate you do/owe nothing
> You have tempted fate & fate shall expose you, you must go & annouce to all the party-goer's what color your underwear is. If you do not, you will suffer a Jack-O-Lantern shot
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate wants you to steal, you must steal an accessory off someone's costume within 10 mins and set it on the fate's table. If you are caught, you will do a shot chosen by the person you tried to steal from
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall expose you, you must go & annouce to all the party-goer's an embarrassing story from your past. If you do not, you will suffer a Jack-O-Lantern shot. If the party-goers do not believe or enjoy your story, draw again
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall reward another, give 4 of your fate cards to the 4 people playing beer pong
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate seeks to humiliate you, you must immediately go out & ruin 1 shot of someone playing beer pong. You cannot choose who, it must be done as soon as you get into the garage & you must not warn anyone of what your're about to do
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate enjoys laughing at you, go find the person with the funniest costume & bring them a PUMPKINHEAD shot & they must chug it. You are the judge of which you think is the funniest
> 
> You have tempted fate & for this you shall be punished, you shall do one beer bong from the evil skull immediately
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate has asked you to be evil, you must choose a fate or dare of your own & the person that drew a fate card immediately before you, must perform it. If they do not, they must take a jello shot. You keep this fate card if they cannot do it
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall be lenient, please bring this fortune to Little Dead RidingHood for a treat (I have some fun little prizes)
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, you must walk up & try to tell each person at the party their 1st name. If you do not know or cannot say everyone's name, you must do a Jello shot chosen by the first or only person you could not name
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate likes things naughty. You must kiss (on mouth or cheek) someone of the same sex but you may not ask them first
> 
> You have tempted fate & fate wants you to be more social. You must dial one friend or family on speaker to the crowd & tell them that they are missing the best party ever
> 
> 
> I have more but those are enough to add to the list already here.
> 
> PS if it was on this site someone had this idea last year ... THANK YOU!!


i just love your bad fates......you said you had more would you share them with me please


----------

